# Agilent Technologies Inc. (A)



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

My apologies if there is already a thread with respect to this stock, as I could not find one, and for some reason I seem to be struggling with the search engine on this forum.

I am looking for a Cdn healthcare stock. I have been watching this one for a few months now. Strong numbers. Might purchase today. Anyone own this stock?


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't own, but I don't see why I would either. Looks interesting, but I'm not willing to pay 30X P/E for a US listed health care company. Numbers aren't strong enough for me to purchase this over JNJ at 20X P/E and 3X the dividend.


----------

